# Methimazole question



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

OK, murphy's law seems to be raring it's ugly head!
I was on these boards just last week saying that I was having zero side effects from the methimazole I started taking in July...
So of course ever since I've had a sore throat, only in the mornings but getting worse every morning. Since it feels like I'm fighting a cold, I chalked it up to that. (I have three young kids so a cold is a very likely cause!) Well tonight I have a fever. It just seems odd for me. I will call my endo in the morning.
But I am wondering if anyone has had an adverse reaction to the Methimazole and what it was. I know sore throats are potential cause for alarm, but can you describe the sore throat? Were there any other red flags differentiating agranulocytosis from just a bug?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I know next to nothing about methimazole, but I just wanted to say that in the midwest, strep throat is going around. Just something to keep in the back of your mind as a possibility...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> OK, murphy's law seems to be raring it's ugly head!
> I was on these boards just last week saying that I was having zero side effects from the methimazole I started taking in July...
> So of course ever since I've had a sore throat, only in the mornings but getting worse every morning. Since it feels like I'm fighting a cold, I chalked it up to that. (I have three young kids so a cold is a very likely cause!) Well tonight I have a fever. It just seems odd for me. I will call my endo in the morning.
> But I am wondering if anyone has had an adverse reaction to the Methimazole and what it was. I know sore throats are potential cause for alarm, but can you describe the sore throat? Were there any other red flags differentiating agranulocytosis from just a bug?
> Thanks so much!


If you have a sore throat and you are on Methimazole; you do need to call your doctor.

General
Patients who receive Methimazole should be under close surveillance and should be cautioned to report immediately any evidence of illness, particularly sore throat, skin eruptions, fever, headache, or general malaise. In such cases, white-blood-cell and differential counts should be made to determine whether agranulocytosis has developed. Particular care should be exercised with patients who are receiving additional drugs known to cause agranulocytosis.

http://www.drugs.com/pro/methimazole.html

Please let us know how you are doing!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

My Endo has always told me that side effects can happen at any time you are on Tapazole. One thing she stressed was if I ever had dark brown urine, not to hesitate to get in touch with her or go to the ER with my medication bottle.

So give your Endo a call about your throat. Hope all is okay for you.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I called my endo and I have an appointment for a blood draw on Friday, but I'm definitely feeling more "head cold" today. I am assuming agranulocytosis symptoms and head cold symptoms would be pretty different?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdsjen said:


> I called my endo and I have an appointment for a blood draw on Friday, but I'm definitely feeling more "head cold" today. I am assuming agranulocytosis symptoms and head cold symptoms would be pretty different?


Hard to say because we each react so differently. I am so glad you have an appt. though. It is always possible to have more than one thing going on.

Keep us in the loop here.


----------



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for your concern - and kindness!

I saw him today and he seemed to agree it's probably just the cold going around. I did have my monthly blood draw so I'll know more when those results come in. I swear I've been more tired than ever in my life, I can't wait to see if my labs provide any clues.


----------

